# Six hours trolling on the Pine



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Yesterday I hit the pine, sookin' out on fishing the Scarby area.

From Bald Hills ramp, I trolled down just past the Deep Water Bend boat ramp, dropping a tailor on the way, then back upstream to Petrie road bridges, had a twenty minute nap there, (us oldies need a nap during the morning) then off again.

I had the great fortune to pick up a spiky catfish as I left the Petrie area, and sadly hadn't improved on that catch as I pulled in at the launching area at Bald Hills.
View attachment 1



Cheers all (if there's anybody left to read this)...

Jimbo


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm still here to read ya posts. Even if it was only a catty. I'm hoping for you to say theres heaps of snapper at scarby again, maybe next time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jim even a forkie is better than having a getting a donut outing, and see the koolie did the job as usual.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

At least you're out there having a go Jimbo. I need to get off my butt and hit the water myself !


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I've wiped the tears away, now... thanks for all the remarks fellers, but I hit the same places on Wednesday and came up with a 45cm dusky... 
View attachment 1



Only one fish for four hours paddling, but an improvement on Monday's donut-busting cattie.

Cheers all

Jimbo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Would be nice to see that on a dinner plate Jim.

Been a couple of weeks since out on the water due to a trip away into NSW, and that fires up the urge again mate.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes Richo, they're good eating, but as Helen and I are working steadily away at a couple of jew I caught recently, I slipped it back into the water.

Better remedy the non-fishing bit... or you'll begin phantom casting in your sleep!

Cheers mate...

Jimbo


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice report. I only wish I could paddle for an hour straight, six would kill me. I like the idea of this style of fishing you are doing, have a nice paddle and build up my fitness and experience. I might even get to bring a flathead or two home. Thanks for inspiring me.


----------

